# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Tapware Spindle Size

## JimF

We needed to change three sets of tapware (bath and two showers) so went out and bought new taps. Unfortunately old tapware (Ideal Standard brand of about 10 years ago) used slightly larger spindle size (and different style too). Also unfortunately, all three tap sets are attached to tiled walls. 
A couple of questions. 
Is it likely that there has been some sort of size adaptor inserted into the plumbing to allow for this? Can't see anything beyond spindle connection - it's all grouted in. 
If not, how far back is it likely that the different sized plumbing exists? That is, how big a job is redoing the plumbing to standard size likely to be? Can't get new tiles the same as the old ones but have a few spare ones but not sure if they will be enough so am concerned about having to chip out a whole heap of tiles to do the job. 
It would be great if there were new taps available that used these same spindles but after much searching this doesn't seem a likely option. 
Any clues or advice much appreciated.

----------


## Tools

Are you talking about the diameter or the length? If it is the length, you can buy longer spindles, or spindle extenders. 
Tools

----------


## JimF

The diameter is the problem. There's not a huge difference in diameter (a couple of mm) but enough to mean that the new standard size spindle won't screw in to the thread in the plumbing.

----------


## wonderplumb

> The diameter is the problem. There's not a huge difference in diameter (a couple of mm) but enough to mean that the new standard size spindle won't screw in to the thread in the plumbing.

  You mean the new spindles wont screw in to the existing tap bodies in the wall?
Thats odd, spindles are a standard size in Australia, this includes diameter and thread. European taps (that wouldnt be approved) sometimes come in funny sizes. Pehaps posting a photo might help answer your question.

----------


## familyguy

I once removed a spindle assembly to replace the washer and found that my re-seating tool wouldn't screw into the tap body, after 5 mins of trying I picked up the spindle and found that it no longer screwed into the tap body either. Took a bit of probing with a torch to find part of a fibre washer caught in the tap body threads. Maybe you have a similar problem.

----------


## JimF



----------


## BillyW

Hello Mate 
 What you have there are ceramic disc cartridges. They usually drip due to the discs 
becoming worn or scratched due to debris such as swarf or grit getting between the two
discs. 
It is no use trying to re seat anything. 
 You will have to find the the exact type that fit your tap. There is no universal type. 
If you know the type of tap the supplier should have replacements. 
They usually are supplied 'handed' so they turn in the same direction. 
Hope this helps 
Bill

----------


## JimF

Thanks, Bill
I realise they are ceramics. Main problem is that they are a different diameter (aprox 25 mm) and a different thread type. It seems the oz standard design (on the R of the pic) is about 20 mm diameter, all spindles i have seen come in this size regardless of brand.
Does anyone know the origin of my ceramic spindles (presumably overseas)??
Is there a sleeve /adaptor that could slot into my wall recess to convert the 25 mm into a 20 mm size?? 
The alternative is bashing out 1/2 the wall to get the standard diameter inlets inserted (+ the copper pipe leading to them)....

----------


## BillyW

Hi Jim 
 Sorry mate, I never read your post properly. I assumed the taps were surface mounted
not buried tile.
 I have not come across this myself. I will ask around and see if I can find out. 
Bill

----------


## wonderplumb

That is odd, ive never seen that, it looks as though it would take a 5/8 washer and valve top (same size as a 3/4 hose tap) as for adaptors you would have to look around. 
You might be able to bush the threads but then your new spindles may be too small to seat properly in the tap bodies.

----------


## BillyW

http://www.easytap.com.au/ 
Have a look at this website. May be of some help. 
Bill

----------


## Binks1

Jim, 
Just wondering if you managed to solve this problem without breaking into the wall? I am working through the same issue at my place right now. 
Regards, 
Dan    

> We needed to change three sets of tapware (bath and two showers) so went out and bought new taps. Unfortunately old tapware (Ideal Standard brand of about 10 years ago) used slightly larger spindle size (and different style too). Also unfortunately, all three tap sets are attached to tiled walls. 
> A couple of questions. 
> Is it likely that there has been some sort of size adaptor inserted into the plumbing to allow for this? Can't see anything beyond spindle connection - it's all grouted in. 
> If not, how far back is it likely that the different sized plumbing exists? That is, how big a job is redoing the plumbing to standard size likely to be? Can't get new tiles the same as the old ones but have a few spare ones but not sure if they will be enough so am concerned about having to chip out a whole heap of tiles to do the job. 
> It would be great if there were new taps available that used these same spindles but after much searching this doesn't seem a likely option. 
> Any clues or advice much appreciated.

----------


## Slav

> Jim, 
> Just wondering if you managed to solve this problem without breaking into the wall? I am working through the same issue at my place right now. 
> Regards, 
> Dan

  Have the same issue!! The plumber had my taps for more than a year (new build) and now finally when they need to be fitted (post tiling) they are not a correct fit. Did he set the spindle incorrectly into the wall???

----------

